# API TREESTANDS



## SWAMPFOX (Dec 16, 2018)

Is API still in business? I just tried to google them and got nothing. Maybe I'm not holding my mouth right. I know they had some safety issues in the past and that their stands are now made in China and no longer American made. 
Thanks


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 17, 2018)

I googled "API teestands" and got plenty of hits? BPS and Cabela's both sell them. Thanks for the reminder, I need to order me a new set of chains for my old Grand Slam.


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Dec 17, 2018)

I know. I can find API retailers with no problems. But API used to have a web site with all the various models and specs and that's what I cannot find.


----------

